# Squirrel season



## snag

Hard to believe the summer is flying by and we can be hunting those little munchers next month this time, I haven't seen much of a nut crop this year as much as last year. Have to get the air rifle fired up soon.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've looked at some oak trees that have tons of acorns, but they're all tiny! Doesn't look like they'll amount to much unless we get some significant rain ASAP! 

Same thing happened last year, sort of. There was almost no precip from January thru May, then we almost drowned in June with 25 days of rain in the month. Then, when it decided to dry up, it seriously dried up! June prompted my buddy's Chestnut trees to set about a zillion burrs. We thought we'd be in chestnut heaven, but when they started falling the nuts were all tiny and undeveloped. We left them for the squirrels, which we have to fight for the chestnuts anyway!


----------



## garhtr

I'm ready for squirrels, gravy and biscuits.
In my area (SW) Hickorys and Walnuts are very "spotty" a few trees are loaded but most seem barren. Last year was a very good year for Hickorys in the spots I hunt.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## T-180

Tons of hickory nuts, though smaller than normal. Squirrels are cutting them hard right now in ours woods. Not much for acorns or beech, but walnuts are decent. Can't wait to thin them out a little.


----------



## Minnowhead

I'm ready to shoot some tree rats. Just got the savage .22/20ga out the other day. Hope the hickory trees turn yellow soon. Because the acorns are few and far between this year


----------



## bobk

Rain has been a big issue for our nut trees as well. Friday I looked out the window and noticed a constant stream of leaves falling already. 
Ready to shoot a few nut rats for sure. I want to try the recipe that was posted in the kitchen section for tacos.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

I have to get my shotgun patterned and ready. And probably cut down the stock some. And grab some extra ammo. I might try out rio #6 game loads in place of the remington #6 game loads i normally use. The rio has 1/8 more shot. 

Im going to wait until the average air temperature falls somewhere around 60-50° before getting out there. Not getting eaten up by mosquitoes and what not. Its funny because i dont mind spiders, but i detest anything that has wings.

Last year, i was able to kill one squirrel with my pardner pump 12 gauge before i couldnt go anymore due to lack of transportation. 

On another note, i was at dicks the other day and saw a nice semi auto 20 gauge that was only 319, i think it was a tr imports silver eagle. It was lightweight and felt nice. I like the idea of the light recoil of a 20 and semi auto as well. Would make a good squirrel and dove gun.


----------



## scallop

One word to make early season squirrel hunting bearable. Thermacell. It will change your life in the woods.


----------



## bobk

scallop said:


> One word to make early season squirrel hunting bearable. Thermacell. It will change your life in the woods.


Yes indeed. On the lake as well.


----------



## beaver

I finally bought one this season. It's a life saver for sure. My property is surrounded by swamps, and you can't walk around my yard in the evening without being eaten alive. I clip it to my pocket when I'm doing yard work even.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Illl have to look into that thing. Probably get one and test it out. If i can come back out the woods without a single bite on me, or having to swat at anything, im sold.


----------



## RogerS

I just got my new .25 FX Wildcat and can't wait for September 1st.


----------



## flyman01

RogerS said:


> I just got my new .25 FX Wildcat and can't wait for September 1st.
> View attachment 217628


Very nice air rifle, a little too pricey for my budget! I did get a Gamo Whisper Mach 1 and I am excited to give it a go this season as well.


----------



## OrangeMilk

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I have to get my shotgun patterned and ready. And probably cut down the stock some. And grab some extra ammo. I might try out rio #6 game loads in place of the remington #6 game loads i normally use. The rio has 1/8 more shot.


I do not recommend Rio shot shells. I used them a couple times Trap shooting and my Shotguns were never dirtier. To me it seems like they don't burn the powder off clean or something, the barrel was full of trash by the time I shot 100 rounds. With The Remington's I normally use the barrel is just a smooth as before I shot.


----------



## shermcue

is there any place close by to hunt squirrel...I live in Blacklick..Like to use my 17 hmr, but i do have a shotgun


----------



## bdawg

I can tell you guys where not to hunt this year. I live on the top of a hill with some woods in the back of my property. It's in a city where you can't hunt, so I see squirrels there constantly on my walks through the woods. Except for this year. There is no permanent water source, and with the lack of rain, every little puddle has dried up! I haven't seen a squirrel here in 2 months! Usually, the clay soil holds some surface water, but not this year. Got plenty of forage for them on the property, but no water! 

So, if you're hunting early this year, hunt near a water source!


----------



## RogerS

The season finally arrived. Got my limit in two hours! Absolutely love the new FX.


----------



## M R DUCKS

RogerS
What, you couldn't find a white one, or add in a little red feller?! 
Thanks for sharing.......


----------



## Flathead76

RogerS said:


> View attachment 218295
> 
> The season finally arrived. Got my limit in two hours! Absolutely love the new FX.


You should have held out for a red squirrel. Then you could say that you have a grand slam.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nice assortment RogerS! And it looks like you zapped every one of them right through the head. Good shooting! Good eating!


----------



## RogerS

Those darn red squirrels rarely ever stop moving long enough to aim at them. I did see two of them today.
I'm going again tomorrow to a different spot.


----------



## bare naked

Killed 4 reds & had 2 escape today. Saw 7 fox squirrel but have an 81 year old mentor & a 15 year old youth I'll save them for. Have taken my share over the last 50 years and enjoy their excitement when they get a chance at one. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## snag

RogerS said:


> View attachment 218295
> 
> The season finally arrived. Got my limit in two hours! Absolutely love the new FX.



That's a nice bunch of critters, what county are you hunting? Curious cause of the black squirrels , we have them all around our areas I go .


----------



## RogerS

snag said:


> That's a nice bunch of critters, what county are you hunting? Curious cause of the black squirrels , we have them all around our areas I go .


Geauga County


----------



## snag

Thanks I've seen them on la due land mixed in with the others.


----------



## beaver

You northerners are lucky. We have Grey and Fox, pretty much it. Occasionally you'll find pockets of a few reds, but black squirrels are basically a once in a lifetime thing down here.


----------



## RogerS

beaver said:


> You northerners are lucky. We have Grey and Fox, pretty much it. Occasionally you'll find pockets of a few reds, but black squirrels are basically a once in a lifetime thing down here.


Did you know that black squirrels are really gray squirrels. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_squirrel


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Lorain county, shot at 5, brought home 4 today! Squirrel and dumplings is on the stove now!







I did forget to take a picture of the other three before I skinned them! All fox


----------



## beaver

RogerS said:


> Did you know that black squirrels are really gray squirrels.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_squirrel


I knew they were just a color phase, not a different species. That's why I always thought it odd that the ODNR listed them as a separate species in the regs. However, I thought that they were fox squirrels, not grays. Learn something new every day.

That brings up another question though. We have a shitrillion gray squirrels here. Probably 20 to 1 against fox squirrels. I wonder why we still don't have black squirrels?


----------



## streamstalker

post deleted


----------



## beaver

There was a half dozen white squirrels in my hometown that would hang out around the school. We would watch them out the windows running across the power lines. There are always a few albino or just white ones killed in the woods every year locally, but I'd imagine they don't last long in the woods. They stick out pretty bad.


----------



## mcking

got 4 gray and 2 fox yesterday.22 winchester model 150. waiting for sun up to go again.


----------



## fireline

I heard the black squirrels came from Canada and were released at Kent state university.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

fireline said:


> I heard the black squirrels came from Canada and were released at Kent state university.


I know that way back in the mid 70"s the only place I ever saw a black squirrel was in the Kent area. Seems over the years they have migrated Eastward. The square in Canfield is now full of them.


----------



## garhtr

mcking said:


> got 4 gray and 2 fox yesterday.22 winchester model 150. waiting for sun up to go again.


 Nice job !
What area and what are they cutting ?
Squirrels are killing the buckeyes in my area - S/W Ohio . Shag bark hickory nuts and walnuts are very scattered but pignuts seem to be in great abundance along with acorns. 
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Misdirection

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I know that way back in the mid 70"s the only place I ever saw a black squirrel was in the Kent area. Seems over the years they have migrated Eastward. The square in Canfield is now full of them.


We have them by my camp in North Central PA.


----------



## RogerS

garhtr said:


> Nice job !
> What area and what are they cutting ?
> Squirrels are killing the buckeyes in my area - S/W Ohio . Shag bark hickory nuts and walnuts are very scattered but pignuts seem to be in great abundance along with acorns.
> Good luck and Good hunting !


NE Ohio, Shag Bark Hickory. They are hitting them hard.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

Roger S ,what is that air rifle you are using? What's the specs on it?


----------



## RogerS

TURKINATOR56 said:


> Roger S ,what is that air rifle you are using? What's the specs on it?


It's an FX Wildcat in .25 caliber. 
PCP-Pre Charged Pneumatic, it has a air reservoir that holds 3300 PSI and sends a 34 grain pellets at 850 ft/sec. It shoots less than 1/2" groups at 50 yards. It has a fully shrouded barrel so it's whisper quiet.


----------



## TURKINATOR56

Thanks, I've been interested in one


----------



## RogerS

TURKINATOR56 said:


> Thanks, I've been interested in one


The biggest advantage of using a silenced air rifle is the other squirrels really don't realize what's going on. Unlike a .22 rifle or shotgun they will remain in the same place after one of their buddies gets shot. I've shot as many as three squirrels out of the same tree, one after another.


----------



## garhtr

Quick limit today with the M/Loader, done by 9 a.m., all in hickories-- Highland county.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## RogerS

garhtr said:


> Quick limit today with the M/Loader, done by 9 a.m., all in hickories-- Highland county.
> Good luck and Good hunting !
> View attachment 218988
> View attachment 218989


Nice job. Was raining up North by us this morning.


----------



## cranberrycrusher

Went for a little walk with my new puppy this afternoon. This is what I found. First time hunting with my 22 probably shot more then I needed too. But that's pretty fun seeing them in the scope. T


----------



## mojoyak

Nice job


----------



## T-180

Early season squirrels don't spook too badly from a .22, especially if you follow it immediately with an aggravated squirrel bark. Young of the year will usually run out on a limb & bark at you right after you shoot, then call. Need a few more before bow season starts.


----------



## Shortdrift

See next post. Hit the wrong key


----------



## Shortdrift

beaver said:


> I knew they were just a color phase, not a different species. That's why I always thought it odd that the ODNR listed them as a separate species in the regs. However, I thought that they were fox squirrels, not grays. Learn something new every day.
> 
> That brings up another question though. We have a shitrillion gray squirrels here. Probably 20 to 1 against fox squirrels. I wonder why we still don't have black squirrels?


I first saw black squirrels 60 years ago in Canada and then started seeing them in Hiram and Kent Ohio 30 years ago. Just this year I saw one here in Medina Ohio and my son also saw a couple. Give it time and maybe you will be seeing some in the next 10 to 30 years.
We do have lots of the Reds here in Medina as well as a good mix of Grey and Fox. My one acre lot has several shagbark and oak on it and I am overrun with grey squirrels. I would be popping them with the Gamo except my wife, who loves to eat squirrel, won't let my shoot the squirrels here in the city. She says, "go out and get some wild fox squirrel".


----------



## Shortdrift

Has anyone shot any with warbles this year?


----------



## T-180

None yet but have only shot half a dozen. Central Ohio


----------



## RogerS

Shortdrift said:


> Has anyone shot any with warbles this year?


Yes. Check this one out, it had THREE. Two in the back of the neck and one on its side.


----------



## garhtr

Shortdrift said:


> Has anyone shot any with warbles this year?


 Out of 18 squirrels I've seen only one warble.
There's a cemetery near me that has a few black squirrels hanging around but that is the only place I see them in S/W, also saw an albino earlier in a city boulevard, he's pretty safe from hunters also.
Good Luck ang Good hunting !


----------



## RogerS

The one pictured in the above post was my third this year with at least one Warble. BTW a Warble is a BOT Fly larva.


----------



## beaver

Other than looking unpleasant, warbles don't hurt the meat. They are between the meat and the skin. I always wondered why people who eat squirrels will leave them in the woods if they have a warble. If you'd see half the parasites that come out of chickens and pigs before they butcher them, you'd never buy it again if warbles bother you. Lol


----------



## bare naked

Cut a warble off my hounds ear this year. First time in 50 years.


----------



## RogerS

Good info from ODNR about Warbles on squirrels.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/fish and wildlife health/pub322.pdf


----------



## beaver

I pulled one out of the sternum of my kids cat one year. They thought that it had been shot by a .22. When I pulled the nasty thing out they all screamed. Lol


----------



## HookBender

RogerS said:


> Good info from ODNR about Warbles on squirrels.
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/fish and wildlife health/pub322.pdf


Thank you for sharing that Roger. I was under the impression that the meat was inedible, now I know otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Roger that's a nice article thanks for sharing........


----------



## garhtr

I'm praying for some cooler weather, I was sweating before 8 o'clock. Mosquitoes weren't toooo bad but still an annoyance, we need a frost 
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## snag

Yeah I can't get fired up to go in 80 degree weather, starting next week it's suppose to b a lot cooler. Nice batch of greys.


----------



## garhtr

snag said:


> Yeah I can't get fired up to go in 80 degree weather, starting next week it's suppose to b a lot cooler.


 Yea it's rough when it's this warm, if I go again before it cools down I'm going to wet Wade a small River or big creek, I may carry my flyrod and a pistol or a light rifle.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

garhtr said:


> Yea it's rough when it's this warm, if I go again before it cools down I'm going to wet Wade a small River or big creek, I may carry my flyrod and a pistol or a light rifle.
> Good luck and Good Hunting !


Sounds like an excellent way to do it. Best of both worlds!


----------



## FishandHunt59

I've noticed that the nut mast is way, way down this year in Richland county! I have several walnut, and hickory's close to my house, but very few nuts. I usually have to clear the yard before mowing because of the walnuts, but this year the squirrels already cleaned up any fallen nuts! I agree it's too hot to hunt squirrel's until it cools off a little!

Steve


----------



## RogerS

FishandHunt59 said:


> I've noticed that the nut mast is way, way down this year in Richland county! I have several walnut, and hickory's close to my house, but very few nuts.
> Steve


Lots of Hickory nuts in Geauga this year. Squirrels are hitting them real hard but they're way up at the top of the trees.


----------



## garhtr

FishandHunt59 said:


> I've noticed that the nut mast is way, way down this year in Richland county! I have several walnut, and hickory's close to my house, but very few nuts.
> Steve


Lots of hickories near me but very few walnuts S/W. I love late season squirrel hunting in walnuts but looks like a poor season in my area this year, I'll likely have to hunt corn fields late season, 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## garhtr

It finally feels like squirrel season !
Probably my last shot gun trip, the leaves are thinning out some so on my next trip I'll probably use my rifle. Looks like some rain in my area this week and this W/E should be great.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Squirrel season is looking pretty productive. 

It would just be the downtime i get from not having a car that it decides to finally get cold. When i get back on the road, first thing im doing is getting my hunting license, then im gonna take out my shotgun i bought last year and see if i can bag a few grays for the frier.


----------



## RogerS

How about recipes? Who's got something good/different or an old time favorite?


----------



## HookBender

I've really been looking forward to trying this one right here!
http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/cast-iron-chef/recipe-nashville-style-hot-fried-squirrel


----------



## TURKINATOR56

HookBender said:


> I've really been looking forward to trying this one right here!
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/cast-iron-chef/recipe-nashville-style-hot-fried-squirrel


----------



## garhtr

I love squirrel gravy and biscuits
http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/other/recipes/2005/10/online-exclusive-squirrel-recipes
I also like smoked squirrels.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------

